# Lingam & Yoni Massage: A Safe Sex, Anti-ISIS, Economic Recovery Tool, #lol



## P.C. (Peter) Anders (Feb 6, 2013)

How do you get men to stop going to war with each other ... or pilots from hijacking planes? And stockbrokers, bankers, and Congressmen to stop messing with our financial system? [The latest edition is expanded, and talks about the government shutdown, prostate cancer, Boehner's boner.] How do you improve the chances of peace between men and women? Pay for mosquito nets for Third World children?

Discover the surprising answer in:

LINGAM & YONI MASSAGE: A SAFE SEX, ANTI-WAR, AND ECONOMIC RECOVERY TOOL

which *is No. 1 in the Humor Essay bestseller list on Amazon Kindle*

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #4,079 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)

#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Humor & Entertainment > Humor > Essays

This is a book to make you and your friends laugh. Both of my other books also contain much humor, but also tell you about human nature and about cultures you may never have understood and countries you may never visit.

Edited: Removed cover because not in compliance with guidelines. (chc)


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KBoards, Or Welcome Back  OR Hi, glad you're still here.  Congratulations on the book! 

Much of what follows you are, no doubt, already aware of, so please consider this to be just a friendly reminder.  (The posting of this 'welcome letter' doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so we post this note in every thread.  )

KBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function or the Kboards bookmark tool available on each thread) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, *you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days.* Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although *self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar*, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## P.C. (Peter) Anders (Feb 6, 2013)

A suggestion on how to treat Boehner, and the obstructionists in Congress who look like they haven't been getting too much of you know what lately.


----------



## P.C. (Peter) Anders (Feb 6, 2013)

Much funnier, tighter, yet larger--after you've stopped laughing at the title, try reading the book.


----------



## P.C. (Peter) Anders (Feb 6, 2013)

Edited for your pleasure!


----------



## P.C. (Peter) Anders (Feb 6, 2013)

Part satire-fantasy, part truth, part political: an eclectic mix, and unlike my other books, which are a bit more serious and experiential, and much longer


----------



## P.C. (Peter) Anders (Feb 6, 2013)

A potent mixture of silliness and sense, politics and sex.


----------



## P.C. (Peter) Anders (Feb 6, 2013)

Free on Apple, 99 cents on BN, only today.


----------



## P.C. (Peter) Anders (Feb 6, 2013)

Free today and tomorrow on Apple. 99c on Kobo. Revised to accommodate a possible Malaysia Airlines pilot and future guys like him.


----------



## P.C. (Peter) Anders (Feb 6, 2013)

Laugh-out-loud.


----------



## P.C. (Peter) Anders (Feb 6, 2013)

Free on Kindle today (don't know for how long: price-matched free, but the other platforms are back to normal price).


----------



## P.C. (Peter) Anders (Feb 6, 2013)

Anti-ISIS, pro-Ukraine, economic recovery ... whew: Sounds like a plan.


----------

